# 行ける



## JoAnne van Heff

一泊二日行けるいい温泉ありますか？
What is the meaning of the verb 行ける in this sentence?


----------



## Schokolade

Are you sure it's not 「一泊二日*で*行けるいい温泉ありますか？」?


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

You are right. Is it the potential form of the verb "IKU" - to go?


----------



## Schokolade

Yes, 行ける is the potential form of 行く.


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

"If I go for a night and two days, is there a good onsen?"
I wonder if my translation is correct.


----------



## Schokolade

「一泊二日で行けるいい温泉」 is a noun phrase. 一泊二日で行ける is a relative clause that modifies the noun phrase いい温泉.

You can parse it this way:
［一泊二日で行ける］いい温泉 = a good onsen [where I can go on an overnight trip / a two-day trip]
Its non-relative version would be like.. 温泉に一泊二日で行ける, "(I) can go on an overnight trip to an onsen."

So your sentence literally means...
「一泊二日で行けるいい温泉ありますか？」
"Is there a good onsen where I can go on a two-day trip?"
(i.e. "Can you recommend a good onsen to go for an overnight trip?")


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

Thanks a lot!
So 一泊二日 means "a two-day trip" - that is 2 days and 1 night in between? Like leaving on Saturday morning and coming back on Sunday evening?


----------



## Schokolade

Yes, precisely.


----------



## 飛騨人

Schokolade said:


> 「一泊二日で行けるいい温泉」 is a noun phrase. 一泊二日で行ける is a relative clause that modifies the noun phrase いい温泉.
> 
> You can parse it this way:
> ［一泊二日で行ける］いい温泉 = a good onsen [where I can go on an overnight trip / a two-day trip]
> Its non-relative version would be like.. 温泉に一泊二日で行ける, "(I) can go on an overnight trip to an onsen."
> 
> So your sentence literally means...
> 「一泊二日で行けるいい温泉ありますか？」
> "Is there a good onsen where I can go on a two-day trip?"
> (i.e. "Can you recommend a good onsen to go for an overnight trip?")


I don’t to be pedantic but, you should write いい温泉がありますか？
 In English, your sentences will then read, “  A good hot spring to which I can go  .....”


----------



## Schokolade

I'd say 「いい温泉*は*ありますか？」
And I'd leave out the は in daily conversation.


----------

